# Photos, Insights and Information from Audi Sport’s Pre-Season R15 and R8 LMS Sebring Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It was a poorly kept secret last month that Audi Sport packed up and headed to Sebring for some pre-season testing with the R15 TDI Le Mans prototype racer as well as the R8 LMS. While not publicized, the track itself was open to a number of teams for early shakedowns and photographers like Rob Murray had no problem nabbing shots of the many racecars rounding the Sebring Circuit. Since that time Murray has given Fourtitude permission to publish his shots and information from sources within Audi Sport has been shared. 
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Photos, Insights and Information from Audi Sport’s Pre-Season ... ([email protected])*

This may be far from left field, but Audi says that the R15+ will break ground early this month. I know that's for testing and such, and photos of the car will be coming soon(Audi released promo photos of the R15 about a month before Sebring last year). But the left field deal is could the R15+ be launched publically at Geneva, or will Audi go ahead and launch it separately?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Photos, Insights and Information from Audi Sport’s Pre-Season ... (chernaudi)*

As it's known now to some at least(I missed it because my computer had to be reformatted over the past couple of days), Audi rolled the fully updated R15 "+" out last Wed. for it's first test, according to Tom Kristensen(though due to his broken foot, didn't do the test as a driver). So spyshots within a few days?


----------

